# time?



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

i see lots of cool customs here..
my question is where do you find time?
between work,then chores at home,running errands and kids/wife keeping me busy i just dont have time to sit at a table and tinker my life away


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been out of work for 4 years as of tomorrow. My tinkering with LEDs is my only source of income. As of a month ago, the county I live in had the worst unemployment rate in NY, and I imagine it still is. In the past 4 years my body has been through a lot of stuff that prevent me from being capable of doing what I do best (drive big truck long distance), and there really isn't much else locally for work. The wife is legally blind, and we're surviving on her disability check. Luckily, her check covers most of the bills, and I only have a couple things to take care of like gas for the car, and supplementing the food.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Plan ahead...

A few minutes here and a few minutes there....

Try to snatch a bigger chunk of time when I can....

Make the best out of what time I do have....

Dont worry about it....

Avoid the build frenzy....

Come what may.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*time song?*

" .... Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day 
You fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way. 
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town 
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way. 

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain. 
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today. 
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you. 
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun. 

So you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking 
Racing around to come up behind you again. 
The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older, 
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death. 

Every year is getting shorter never seem to find the time. 
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines 
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way 
The time is gone, the song is over, 
Thought I'd something more to say..... "

Oh, YOU asked how do we find the TIME,
sorry,
never mind
.
.
.
:wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

What Bill says and

I Separate a project into smaller projects.

I stay well organized, and plan ahead.

While I am grinding the lawn, I work out how I will 
chop that roof or what have you. 

I let my imagination run when doing the mundane.

A quarter hour a day adds up fast!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I do most of my tinkering after my little guy goes to bed and after me and the wife chat a bit or watch tv.

I would say 10:30pm-midnight, 3 or 4 days a week, sometimes a lil more, sometimes a lil less.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

stirlingmoss said:


> i just dont have time to sit at a table and tinker my life away


Who does?? 

Some of my builds literally take weeks. Find time when/if you can. Forcing a build is pretty easy to feel when it starts to happen. When you sense that you are just building to finish something... stop, get up, and walk away. 

Besides, wasn't that just the buzzer on the dryer signaling that the wash was done? :drunk: doh ! ! .... Okay less buildie... more foldie.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I explained it to my wife that although she likes to sit in front of the TV at night for an hour before bed, I would prefer to run slot cars or work on them. 

You may do less of them when the kids are little, but don't give up. Just let it be the thing you do when you feel like it. The kids grow up and run off much faster than you realize. There will be time before you know it. If it does not fit in right now, box it up for a while and if you are passionate about it the right time will come.

Old Blue


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a build tray, there is nothing on it but what I think might work with what I am building, like was mentioned its an organizational thing. I walk past the tray and if I have a few free minutes usually everything is there to sit down and start doing something, sometimes you have to clean the tray off and change directions, some of what I think were my best work has happened that way. Take any project in little bites and enjoy the success with completing one step at a time, never been happy with a project where I had get it done to appreciate it, honestly most of the time when I complete something I am almost sad as the build journey is over, for me that is the fun part, the journey, not the finished project.

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

alpink said:


> " .... Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
> You fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way.
> Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
> Waiting for someone or something to show you the way.
> ...


Ya know what Al? All those lyrics are still sooooooo pertinant, I think more today than years ago! I won't even try to run and run to catch up with sun any more, I just wait for the sun to come up behind me again and be done with it!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Ten minutes at a time and small ziplock bags. Work on something for a little while, then stick it back in the bag. Six months later when you have 10 minutes again you still have all the pieces.

Also, ideas come up faster than things gets done. This is what I consider "normal" when it comes to customizing.

And hard deadlines can work. If you have a race on the 10th and it's the 5th, you'll probably get the car done on the 9th or 10th.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd suggest hiring some guys for your shop that you can depend on to build some customs. In fact some guys will volunteer their time, just to get a chance to work on cool customs. If you could land a TV series such as "HOverhauling" or "American RestHOerations", that would would create a fulltime job that you really would enjoy...Hope this helps...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> ******snip******** honestly most of the time when I complete something I am almost sad as the build journey is over, for me that is the fun part, the journey, not the finished project.
> 
> Boosted


I totally get this....me too!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Easy.... i don't have time...

These days, if I get up early, I can do something before I go to work.
Otherwise, I have to take time away from my family to get anything done.


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

stirlingmoss said:


> my question is where do you find time?


Thanks a lot!
I always ask myself this question everytime
i see these amazing work here!!! :wave:

Cheers
Ebi


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I get to be a stay at home dad and chase a 2 1/2 yr old daughter.. Which loves to help work and run slot cars.. We will sometimes run for hours or not at all. She has to check out everything I work on to make sure I'm doing it right..So I guess some days I have a lot of time and some days I don't..


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for this thread I was encouraged to spend a little time in the basement.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I find time on my days off from work or sometimes before I head out for work.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Sleeps over rated:wave:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I still have like 20 cars/bodies laying around waiting to be done. Sometimes one year, sometimes one month .. all depends. 

Wes


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Same here Wes

Just did the first coat today on these.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Here's what I got accomplished this week. Just a little time each day. There' still a lot of work left to do, clear coat,decals,and chassis'.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

CVST is that a Malibu? I've got to have one of those! I want to do one of my car.


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Love my Malibu's










65Joeskylark gave this to me as a gift. I have no idea where he got it from.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

CT - Nice paint all around. Where dd the truck come from? I wanna get me some!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a Glasstech (Hilltop) body. Randy did them with a flatbed, box or tanker for the back. I wouldn't mind a couple more if the mold is still good...


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

ctsvowner said:


> Same here Wes
> 
> Just did the first coat today on these.


Blue looks like my blue mustang.


----------

